# Sourwood First Time Blooming



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>sourwood is very picky. They don't like to be disturbed to be transplated.

Maybe that's part of why I haven't been able to get any to grow here... any secrets how to make it work?


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> >sourwood is very picky. They don't like to be disturbed to be transplated.
> 
> Maybe that's part of why I haven't been able to get any to grow here... any secrets how to make it work?


I got this one from an online supplier in a pot. I carefully removed it from the pot as not to severely disturb the roots. I planted this one in August of 2014 on a bare ground, and under a pine tree, close to its edge. Sourwood requires an acidic soil. Sourwood does not like anything growing underneath it. Even growing it on a lawn, is not a good idea. I Kept weed at bay about 2 feet around and mulched with pine needdles. The soil was amended with pre-wet peat moss, mixed in with fertilizer and compost. The first winter it was eaten to a stump by rabbits. I put a cage around it. It came back in the spring and kept growing nicely for 2 and 1/2 years and now it has its first bloom. Once I saw good growth, I trimmed the pine tree to let more sunlight in. Two other plants in pots did not farewell, because I kept transplanting them around. They are still dormant as a stump. Hopefully, they will sprout someday. Black gum is the same way in term of planting, transplanting them. I also planted 3 black gum trees, the one under partial shades is doing much better that the ones in the sun. In their early life, both species require acidic soil, drainage, partial shades and be left alone, with just the basic nutrition and water.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks. That helps.


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

roberto487 said:


> View attachment 34554
> od
> View attachment 34554
> 
> ...


I recommend getting a cage of some sort placed around that young tree before the deer find it. They will eat the leaves off of it and bite the bark on the main trunk killing it.


----------

